# Happy Thanksgiving!



## havasu (Nov 25, 2014)

..................


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 25, 2014)

Classic!


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm having a ham.


----------



## glock26USMC (Nov 29, 2014)

Hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving


----------



## havasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Ger, be safe at work!


----------



## glock26USMC (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Mark, I appreciate that, it's been insane here, after recent events


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2015)

Well its been another year, what are you guys planning for Thanksgiving?

I have been invited on two different camping trips and a hunting trip but I think we are going to the wife's family house to watch the drunks argue. Seems fun I guess.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 16, 2015)

I always hunt thinks giving morning with my hunt buddy and his son. Then it's home and deep fry a turkey. Family come over and eats, drinks and chills. This year I hope the same. When it ain't broke, why fix it?


----------



## odorf (Nov 16, 2015)

go hunting, clean the deer, eat a backstrap, with gravy and biscuits

go to sleep.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2015)

I used to go pig hunting every year but since last year when I shot a deer opening morning and my hunting partner and I had a falling out because of it we haven't spoken much or gone pig hunting.

Never thought hunting could ruin a lifetime friendship.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 16, 2015)

Chris said:


> I used to go pig hunting every year but since last year when I shot a deer opening morning and my hunting partner and I had a falling out because of it we haven't spoken much or gone pig hunting.
> 
> Never thought hunting could ruin a lifetime friendship.




Why would he freak out cause you shot a deer, isn't that why you were there?


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2015)

He lives in the mountains where we hunt. I grew up in the same small town and we grew up together. He feels he put his time in and I didn't. He goes out daily and is a great hunter. I go out all year myself but sometimes it is limited to weekends as I live 110 miles away. Last year we were supposed to hunt together opening day but I said I would go hunt the other side of the mountain, I did this because I didn't want us to be together and see one deer and one of us not get a shot in, I figured just for opening morning we would both have the same chance by separating. Well sun up comes and I got a deer that walked in front of me so I shot it. I texted him a picture and when we met up that evening he was all sorts of bitter *****ing about how he puts his time in and I just show up and shoot a deer. We argued for a few and I went out to the cooler for a beer and decided to hop in my truck and take off instead. Haven't really talked much since. Over the last few months I have tried to talk to him again but he just doesn't seem interested. We have been friends since the third grade, he was my best man at my wedding and all.


----------



## havasu (Nov 16, 2015)

That's too bad. Friends are important, try calling him.


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2015)

Trust me I have. I'm sure we will eventually talk again.


----------



## odorf (Nov 17, 2015)

sorry to hear that..  old good friends are a valuable.

you have something their that I never had and have always wished for.

I am a military brat, grew up on Air Force bases. moved every 2 years all my life.

i dont have friends I "grew up' with.  when my friends start talking to each other about stuff they did growing up.  I feel like an outsider,  
i have never know people for more than a couple years.

take your buddy a hind quarter,   give him a hug


----------

